# Game thread: Bulls v. Pacers: Monday, 7/9, 3.00 EST, orlandomagic.com



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

That's right, it's summer league time:

Our roster:

No. Name Pos Ht | Wt DOB	College/Country 2006.07 Team
2	Thabo Sefolosha	G	6-7 | 215	05/02/84 Switzerland	Chicago Bulls
3	Justin Cage F	6-6 | 225	06/26/85 Xavier	Xavier (NCAA)
6	Filiberto Rivera	G	6-2 | 175	09/28/82	UTEP	Quakenbrueck (Germany)
*8	Boo Davis* G	6-3 | 190	12/07/82	UW-Milwaukee	Givat Shmuel (Israel)*
11	Andre Barrett G	5-10 | 173	02/21/82	Seton Hall Chicago Bulls
13	Joakim Noah	F	6-11 | 232	02/25/85 Florida	Florida (NCAA)
14	Richard Lesko F	6-9 | 210	02/21/81	Illinois-Chicago	Kosice TU (Slovakia)
15	Martynas Andriuskevicius C	7-2 | 240	03/12/86 Lithuania Chicago Bulls
17	Keith Gayden	F	6-8 | 215	12/15/83	Duquesne	Elgin Racers (IBL)
20	JamesOn Curry	G	6-3 | 190	01/07/86 Oklahoma State Oklahoma State (NCAA)
22	Erik Daniels	F	6-8 | 214	04/01/82 Kentucky Angelico Biella (Spain)
24	Tyrus Thomas	F	6-9 | 215	08/17/86 Louisiana State Chicago Bulls
30	Caleb Green* F	6-8 | 222	07/10/85	Oral Roberts Oral Roberts (NCAA)
31	Thomas Gardner G	6-5 | 225	02/08/85	Missouri	Verviers-Pep. (Belgium)
34	Aaron Gray	C	7-0 | 270 12/07/84 Pittsburgh Pittsburgh (NCAA)
45	Lance Williams	F/C	6-9 | 274	06/19/80 DePaul	Turow (Poland)
54	D'or Fischer	C/F	6-10 | 247 10/12/81 West Virginia Oldenburg (Germany)

Their roster:

INDIANA PACERS
No. Player Pos. Ht. Wt. Birthdate Last Team/College
6 Rashad Anderson G 6-5 215 11/9/1983 Egaleo (Greece)/Connecticut
22 Andre Brown F 6-9 245 5/12/1981 Seattle SuperSonics/Depaul
32 Kyle Davis C 6-10 235 6/3/1982 Dodge City USBL/Auburn
*8 Ronald "Boo" Davis G 6-3 190 2/15/1980 Wisconsin-Milwaukee/Wisconsin-Milwaukee*
0 Giorgos Diamantopoulos G-F 6-5 190 12/7/1982 CSK VVS Samara/Greece
18 Desmon Farmer G 6-5 220 10/7/1981 Tulsa NBDL/Southern California
55 Kenyon Gamble C 7-0 230 5/9/1982 Minot CBA/Tuskegee
5 Stephen Graham F 6-6 215 6/11/1982 Sioux Falls NBDL/Oklahoma State
20 Dan Grunfeld G 6-6 220 2/7/1984 Stanford/Stanford
24 David Logan G 6-1 175 12/26/1982 SKS Polphamra-Pakmet Starogard Poland/Indianapolis
54 Anthony Myles F 6-9 245 10/16/1982 DongGuan New Century China/Xavier
2 Andre Owens G 6-4 200 10/31/1980 Anaheim NBDL/Houston
3 Marque Perry G 6-1 200 1/18/1981 Banvitspor Turkey/St. Louis
17 Kasib Powell F 6-7 215 3/18/1981 Spartak St. Petersburg Russia/Texas Tech
21 Kareem Rush G 6-7 215 10/30/1980 Lietuvos Rytas Vilnius Lithuania/Missouri
12 Jamel Staten F 6-6 225 8/01/1983 Minnesota ABA/Mankato State
4 Shawne Williams F 6-9 225 2/16/1986 Indiana Pacers/Memphis
9 Guillaume Yango F 6-9 240 1/31/1982 Banco di Sardegna Sassari Italy/Pacific

That's right. We have:








v.









traitor . . .


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

anyone got any webcast links?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Hustle said:


> anyone got any webcast links?


The summer league site said to check orlandomagic.com, so I assume it will be listed on the team's site.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> The summer league site said to check orlandomagic.com, so I assume it will be listed on the team's site.


if anyone knows exactly where it is let me know. i've been poking around the site but no luck so far


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

I hope someone will be able to put up downloadable versions of each of the games, or at least put highlights on youtube like last year. Those highlights were great. 

We cancelled our comcast on-demand subscription recently so I no longer have NBATV. And I have problems watching the streaming (asx) files on NBA.com. I hear the audio but I get no picture.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Vroman was on our roster in the PDF on Bulls.com, but looks like he'll be playing for the Hornets now instead given that Ced Simmons got a sprained ankle...
http://www.nola.com/sports/t-p/index.ssf?/base/sports-31/1183704264306690.xml&coll=1


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

The Bulls games along with the other summer league games thus far have been streamed live for free on nba.com. Quality is pretty decent also, on par with last years quality. I wonder if we'll get commentators again like last year though? They were pretty funny...


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

7thwatch said:


> if anyone knows exactly where it is let me know. i've been poking around the site but no luck so far


The link didn't show up last year until the first day of the games. 

And yes, we need the same announcers as last year. They knew Scott from his days with the Magic and spent a lot of the Bulls games teasing him from afar. 

Very funny stuff.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

If I recall reading correctly (and I admit I'm too lazy tonight to double check) our man Boo is scheduled to play for Chicago, but only out west in the second session, not in Orlando. Which, if true, would explain the apparent inconsistency.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

SALO,

Do you have the latest Windows Media Player Codecs? Try checking under the options. If not, do you have ACE Mega Codecs? It has a lot of plugins. I'm not too PC savvy, but the codec pack has helped me before (ACE).


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Oh yeah, I forgot we were in the Rocky Mountain Revue too.

Looking at the Orlando Summer League, we should go undefeated. Tyrus Thomas should have a field day. 

JJ Reddick on Orlando, Raymond Felton on Charlotte, Adam Morrison on Charlotte, Sean Williams on New Jersey are the premier players on the other teams in the league. Charlotte, since they have Felton, are the only ones acceptable to lose to.

Hopefully the competition is a bit stiffer in the Revue.

It'd be nice if we could go in the Official NBA one, but I can understand why the coaching staff of our team would stay away from Vegas.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

I hope Thomas Gardner gets a chance to play. The kid is talented, he was just in a terrible college situation.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Cant wait to see them play. Thabo, TT, Gray and curry. Martynas Andriuskevicius I am interested to see what he brings if anything at all. Being from southern Indiana, I will be watching Erik Daniels to see where he is at in his progression. I doubt he makes the team but stranger things have happened.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I see nothing on this game at NBA.com, is it not going to be webcast?

ACE


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

George and Dante are calling the games again this year!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I see the summer league promotion on Magic.com, but where do I sign up so I can watch the games later? I can't find a link to register and to login. Is it a different login than NBA.com's summer league coverage?

Btw its the same commentators


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> I see the summer league promotion on Magic.com, but where do I sign up so I can watch the games later? I can't find a link to register and to login. Is it a different login than NBA.com's summer league coverage?
> 
> Btw its the same commentators



Are they even SHOWING the game over there? I didn't see anything like that...

ACE


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

ace20004u said:


> Are they even SHOWING the game over there? I didn't see anything like that...
> 
> ACE


I thought the game was shown through orlandomagic.com, which is why I'm trying to find the registration/login link

Is it through NBA.com's summer league webpage?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

theanimal23 said:


> I thought the game was shown through orlandomagic.com, which is why I'm trying to find the registration/login link
> 
> Is it through NBA.com's summer league webpage?


Try this link later today:

http://www.nba.com/magic/news/07summerleague.html

They'll have it live, but the link won't be there until the game starts, probably. They do say they're having the same announcers back!!


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm looking forward to seeing the team in action. I'm loving that they're going to have the same announcers back. They were hilarious last year.

On paper, this team ought to do very well. I'm curious to see Thomas and if he's added anything to his game. Granted, it's really only been about a month since our season ended and I'm not sure how much he can add in that time, but it'll be nice to see what he brings in any event. Thabo I expect to do pretty well. He was great in two games last year (shot over 60% (?) and a couple of steals a game...). Will Curry, Gray and Marty contribute and set themselves apart? It would have been really nice to have Noah play, but getting his shoulder 100% is far more important than 9 or so meaningless games in July.

It's always so diffucult to take much of anything away from these games though. No continuity. Between overactive players trying to make an impression and equally overactive refs trying to do the same; it makes for pretty poor playing conditions. Preseaon is a much better baromoter for how well a player is going to fare in the league.

Regardless, I expect the usual plethora of threads of a glowingly positive or equally negative nature based upon how well certain players do in what equates to pretty meaningless games. I'm going on record right now that regarless of whether our key guys dominate, look pathetic or anything in-between - that it's just summer league!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

narek said:


> Try this link later today:
> 
> http://www.nba.com/magic/news/07summerleague.html
> 
> They'll have it live, but the link won't be there until the game starts, probably. They do say they're having the same announcers back!!




:cheer:

thanks for the link, narek!!!.... will be really excited to see tyrus and thabo (miz is having withdrawl)

plus, those announcers are _hysterical_.

meanwhile, loved the bit in the paper i read about noah being forced to "actually sit" the whole time on the bench by skiles. classic.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I agree with you Flash, but its what we do, dissect the meaningless. 

I expect Tyrus has been working out for a month, but I just wanted to see some progress. Some improvement in his game with the J, and in the post. Adding about 5 lbs of muscle wouldn't hurt. Not expecting a huge difference, but signs of progress. I don't expect it to look pretty for sure due to it being Summer League.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Less than two hours until souls are eaten.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

fl_flash said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing the team in action. <b>I'm loving that they're going to have the same announcers back. They were hilarious last year.</b>
> 
> On paper, this team ought to do very well. I'm curious to see Thomas and if he's added anything to his game. Granted, it's really only been about a month since our season ended and I'm not sure how much he can add in that time, but it'll be nice to see what he brings in any event. Thabo I expect to do pretty well. He was great in two games last year (shot over 60% (?) and a couple of steals a game...). Will Curry, Gray and Marty contribute and set themselves apart? It would have been really nice to have Noah play, but getting his shoulder 100% is far more important than 9 or so meaningless games in July.
> 
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

This *Should* be the link

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11191/300_nba-orlandmagic_060502.asx


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

JamesOn was showing some very nice moves. But he only made like 2 of the shots. Very Ben Gordon like, now he just needs to make the shots. Oh, and doing it outside of shootaround would be good too.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

eymang said:


> This *Should* be the link
> 
> http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/11191/300_nba-orlandmagic_060502.asx


Is it working for you right now?


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Hodges said:


> Is it working for you right now?


Woot, it just loaded!


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Hodges said:


> Is it working for you right now?


just tried it now and yep, Bulls are shooting around (in windows media player)


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Is Marty Andrews the tall white guy that kept hitting all those jumpers?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Hodges said:


> Is it working for you right now?



Its working for me....keeps having to re-buffer though....which is getting a bit annoying, but it is working.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

lol, they don't know that the webcam is on.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> lol, they don't know that the webcam is on.



Who are they talking about there?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

LMFAO. lol. Caroline...she went home and put on a tighter shirt. Was there a nip slip?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> LMFAO. lol. Caroline...she went home and put on a tighter shirt. Was there a nip slip?



I know....this is hilarious...


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

They're already starting out hilarious! They don't even know the webcam is on and they're talking about some girl named Carolyn and how tight her top is. Even used the term "nip slip".

These guys are great!

Stan Gundy looks like an I-Hop kinda guy!


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Vintage said:


> I know....this is hilarious...


Will this guy be doing commentary?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Hodges said:


> Will this guy be doing commentary?



No clue.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Is there any way to e-mail these guys to get a shot of the legendary Carolyn?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

fl_flash said:


> Is there any way to e-mail these guys to get a shot of the legendary Carolyn?



I know, right? We should try and find out.... lol.

OMG, this is soooo funny.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

These are the same guys as last year. Rock on.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

_I don't think anyone's paying attention._:lol:


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

LOL You guys and the announcers. These guys and the Jackson-Van Gundy duo are the greatest commentators of all time


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

ah they finally figured it out


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I hope someone is getting this stuff for posterity. You can't script stuff like this.

Damn! They just figured out they were broadcasting this whole time!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

fl_flash said:


> Is there any way to e-mail these guys to get a shot of the legendary Carolyn?


I have the one guys email from last year. I'll look it up after the game. Don't feel like crashing my computer this close to the game. 

"Good morning Vietnam"

Forget NBA on NBC coming back, just ditch NBA on ABC, and bring NBA on Orlandomagic.com


----------



## franky5183 (Jul 23, 2004)

thank god for you guys giving the play by play...the feed is blocked by my work's firewall


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Is it just me or is the streaming terrible?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thabo Sefolosha, Tyrus Thomas, Justin Cage, Aaron Gray, and what looks like Barrett starting.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Edit - Stupid Question lol


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Aaron Gray = Luke Schenscher of 2007 Pepsi Pro Summer League


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

"3 other guys" hahahaha

oh i love streaming webcast at work. let me compose my motion to dismiss while watching thabo sefolosha. gracias, Mr. Internet.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Eh, Gray sucks.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

yeah, and the streaming is pretty terrible. unwatchable, possibly. =(

kareem rush back in action, apparently.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

i'm glad there's audio commentary. is there a way to tap into that through audio? i wouldn't mind just listening to the game, and probably better on bandwidth.

and this is my 5000th post. what a terrible lack of fanfare. =(


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thabo with the block. Thats two times they've just grabbed Tyrus.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyrus needs to lay off the jumper and dunk it.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Tyrus shoots a J and it goes in and out. Keep shooting the ball


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

What the **** is Tyrus doing out there? He is just going through motions. Dunk and block...dunk and block.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The Neck is in!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Tyrus misses two free throws. Ugh.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Tyrus misses one of the next two fts, but then just erases a shot at the other end with a tremenous block.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyrus has just captured his first soul.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Obligatory "Thomas looks taller this season" comment. :biggrin:


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Tyrus doesn't look bigger (weight/bulk)


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

The Promise hits a midrange J


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

JamesOn Jordan for two!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> Obligatory "Thomas looks taller this season" comment. :biggrin:


I'd love to honestly know if he grew a bit this season. Looking at him next to Rasheed Wallace in the playofffs, it sure didn't look like it.

Remember, despite his 6'9" listing, Thomas was only 6'8.25" with shoes on before his draft. He got a kind height listing.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I like to see Thomas taking that extra step and getting to the hoop. 

Thabo looks so good in summer leagues.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

they say to use [email protected]... I just sent in my request for a shot of Carolyn!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Anchorman references. These guys are damn funny. "Milk was a bad choice." LOL.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

JamesOn overdribbling and jacks up a shot, misses.

Tyrus with a goaltend?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

sweet lincoln's mullet?

i love these guys.

how is it even possible to tell if tyrus looks heavier? this internet feed isn't exactly crisp! they're saying he looks bigger. and he has more tats. 

LMAO.




:biggrin:


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

great anchorman reference. the commentators are pretty funny.

"maybe we can capitalize the T. we'll call you Dan Te."


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

On Tyrus being bigger:

The commentators think he looks bigger and asked him if he has been working out. Tyrus said he's working hard at the gym everyday but did not specifically say weightlifting. They go on to say he looks like he has more tattoos and that alone makes you look bigger and tougher.

LOL


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

"We don't curse cause we love our job. We don't curse because we don't want to lose our job. But it's damn hot."


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Damn, they took Tyrus out.

Tyrus isn't dunking : ( . Guess we have to watch regular season for that.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Tyrus looks like the same player though


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Jameson Curry with the nice dish to Lance Williams - - - I love summer league . I've actually been kind of impressed by JamesOn. We'll have to see how he does against real competition.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

JamesOn splitting the double-team . . . definitely has some skills against third-tier NBA prospects.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

can they settle down with the whistles?


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

The Neck! _Hammering_ it down!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

hey, apparently the bulls are "stocked" for frontcourt players.

:smilewink


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Curry with some nice passes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Damn. Missed the first 50 minutes.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

It's funny to hear the broadcasters rag on Thomas . . . "surprised to see him working hard." His rep really took a hit from that slam dunk contest bruhaha. I'm not surprised he is taking summer league seriously.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I want to see some plays ran for Tyrus at the top of the key and posts up. I gotta say, Tyrus is a blocking machine, not that we didn't know that.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I honestly thought he wouldn't take summer league too seriously. He went from playing Miami and Detroit to playing the summer league competition.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

The Promise with a 3. The kid can shoot.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

nice three by curry


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> I honestly thought he wouldn't take summer league too seriously. He went from playing Miami and Detroit to playing the summer league competition.



Maybe losing didn't sit too well with him.

Or maybe he wants to be "the answer" now instead of later.

Hopefully its both. And hopefully, he has a good year.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Curry looks good. Thomas still can't dribble. Thabo still can't shoot. Other than that -- just fun to be watching ball again.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

So Tyrus probably has what, 10 points 4 rebs 3 blocks right now?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

they said Gray has 7 points as well.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Not a bad half. The guys you'd hope would be scoring are scoring. Curry has a nice shot. Gray is huge and tough to handle. Thomas is pretty active and I'd still say he's going at somewhere between 50 and 75%. Thabo is solid. Even Marty has contributed.

The ref's are funny. They're calling everything under the sun except travelling. Guys are just running with the ball and no whistle.

Gotta love the announcing team: "We're only two things here. Unorganized and Unprofessional. Well, and hot to, but that would be three things."


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Tyrus' 'box score' looks good right now, but I want to see him get the ball more to take jumpers and try out some post-moves. The game is too haphazard for this to happen right now. I hope he can become an 75-80% FT shooter because he will make a living at the FT line.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

My favorite was:

"The Mustache is back again. It's as beautiful as I remember it."


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyrus Thomas= 10 points 
Aaron Gray= 6 points
JamesOn Curry= 7 points

40 combined fouls : )

45-39 Chicago!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Only the Bulls board can get 7 pages of talk out of a half summer league game...amazing!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes, Ty with a J off a screen on the inbounds!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyrus = 12


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Tyrus with a nice back off glass. He's looking much more refined than he did a year ago, as he should.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Nice J by Thomas. Gray is simply un-moveable in the post.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

fl_flash said:


> Gotta love the announcing team: "We're only two things here. Unorganized and Unprofessional. Well, and hot to, but that would be three things."



they're in fine form.

am more than surprised about curry, frankly. stroke looks nice. and really nice to see The Neck healthy and throwing it down.

so, did JamesOn's mom actually name him that? or is that something he came up with, spelling wise?



"i have not used that pen one time"

:laugh:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think Tyrus is at around 8 rebs right now, with 12 points.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> My favorite was:
> 
> "The Mustache is back again. It's as beautiful as I remember it."



and smells, _musky._

:raised_ey


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

just tuned in, how has tyrus done? I saw his last 2 misses.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

So far Barett at PG is a mess.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Tyrus with another J!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyrus hit his first career jumpshot! 14 points. Very nice


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

lgtwins said:


> So far Barett at PG is a mess.


Looks like he's pressing. Probably trying to fight off JamesOn for the third guard position. I kinda' feel sorry for him.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> just tuned in, how has tyrus done? I saw his last 2 misses.


Umm I think he has 14 points 8 rebounds and 3 blocks.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

JamesOn Curry can beat out Thabo and Duhon for third guard position.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

bre9 said:


> JamesOn Curry can beat out Thabo and Duhon for third guard position.



Well, that's good to know....that our second round pick can beat out a mid-1st round pick from last year.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Vintage said:


> Well, that's good to know....that our second round pick can beat out a mid-1st round pick from last year.


Yeah, rough game for Sefolosha.

Is anyone else's connection cutting out?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Has anybody else page been acting up, mine froze, I can only listen.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i'm having the buffering problems too.

damn 84%

so now tyrus is hurt? my feed is still cutting out.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Tyrus is hurt it seems


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

LOL Marty got blocked on a J


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

buffering is awful. Non bulls fans get away from the broadcast.  j/k


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

The announcers were saying it looks like his hip is what is hurt.

And I agree, JamesOn Curry is very impressive so far.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> LOL Marty got blocked on a J


that shot was awful. His fts were terrible.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I've lost connection .


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

completely lost the feed now. anyone else?

so tyrus apparently went back to the locker room. they say he was holding his hip.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> completely lost the feed now. anyone else?
> 
> so tyrus apparently went back to the locker room. they say he was holding his hip.


Naw he was holding his stomach area.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

I lost the feed too. The broadcasters acted really concerned yet said they thought maybe he took an elbow to the hip which seems like it wouldn't be very serious.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> completely lost the feed now. anyone else?


Me too.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I lost the feed as well.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I also totally lost the feed as well.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I lost feed to. I don't think Tyrus' injury looked to serious, prolly a bruise.

So far regarding Tyrus, I did like how he hit a few J's in the second half. I hope he can become Malik/PJ like from there. That along with his ability to finish at the rim and get to the FT line could make him a 12ppg scorer next year. As usual, the rebounding and blocking are there. He doesn't provide offense in the sense of a true low-post scorer but he can fill up a stat sheet. I wish we ran some ISOs for Tyrus.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls down 6.. 63-57.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Feed is back


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Tyrus usually acts like he's hurt a couple of times a game, so until I hear otherwise, I'm not too concerned.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyrus back.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

maybe you lost the feed, cause your ugly! 

I must be ugly to, cause I lost it!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Tyrus back in


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

67-65 Indiana after three.

We'll need Tyrus to pull this out.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyrus-Thabo-Cage-Gray-Barrett on the court.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

oops bad shot by TT. too far under.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hahaha, commending the placing of the table spread now. Very nice.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Choppy, choppy, choppy. I did manage to catch that Kareem Rush seems to be lighting it up, though...


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

The streaming isn't working much at all right now... I think they've overflowed their funnel.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> 67-65 Indiana after three.
> 
> We'll need Tyrus to pull this out.



yeah, cause if we don't, the season is a WASH!!


:yay: 

guh, this feed is driving me NUTS.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

If you're going to put the game on, do it right, for crying out loud.


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

Tyrus Thomas hurt again?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Holy ****, Tyrus just did a snatch block.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Feed is horrible.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Barett is trying to do too much by himself. Sure he is fighting for his job but his one-man show is hurting us.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Feed is horrible.


Thanks to all you Bulls fans! Get off the feed so the Heat fans can enjoy our game with no choppyness!


----------



## T-Time (Mar 3, 2007)

Tyrus is fine, are we home or away?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Thanks to all you Bulls fans! Get off the feed so the Heat fans can enjoy our game with no choppyness!


LOL, oooooo kay.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

T-Time said:


> Tyrus is fine, are we home or away?


We're home.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Thanks to all you Bulls fans! Get off the feed so the Heat fans can enjoy our game with no choppyness!


Are they're so few of you that it's not going to be a problem for your game? :biggrin:


----------



## T-Time (Mar 3, 2007)

Tyrus is going to be a primetime stud this season on the defensive end. He will also have spurts where his offense is incredible and then he'll have games where he looks like he can't do much of anything. The one thing I know is defense travels so expect that to stay the same.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

93-89....we lost.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i think they need a bigger funnel.




so...what do we know?

barrett, not so much. curry, did ok. i was sorta impressed. 

tyrus can still outjump anyone in the gym, or the lobby, or the parking lot.

the orlando magic are having a golf outing in august.

thabo still needs work on the jumper.

jeff, the camera guy, does something with his feet.

gray is serviceable, imo.

eh, it's summer league.

just the sound of the sneakers on the hardcourt, sigh.



GO BULL!

:cheer:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyrus' rumored statline is 15 points 10 rebounds 8 blocks. A little hard to determine through all the time the feed was out.


----------



## T-Time (Mar 3, 2007)

Mebarak said:


> Tyrus' rumored statline is 15 points 10 rebounds 8 blocks. A little hard to determine through all the time the feed was out.


Damn I'd take that anyday. What if he got a triple double? Kid can play, too bad I couldn't see it clearly. I wish they'd put this on tv. IIRC didn't they have this stuff on TV when Chandler and Curry were in it?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls:

Tyrus Thomas= 17 points 7 rebounds 5 blocks 2 steals 3 PF in 30 minutes.
Thabo Sefolosha= 6 points 1 steal 1 block 0 assists in 27 minutes.
Aaron Gray= 8 points 4 rebounds 2 blocks 6 PF in 21 minutes.
Lance Williams= 15 points 1 rebound in 13 minutes.
JamesOn Curry= 9 points 4 assists in 23 minutes.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> INDIANA PACERS 93, CHICAGO BULLS 89
> 
> The first game of the 2007 Pepsi Pro Summer League came down to the final minute as the Indiana Pacers edged the Chicago Bulls, 93-89.
> 
> ...


<Br>


----------



## dougthonus (Jul 18, 2006)

Box scores are up in pdf format:

Box score link

Tyrus had a very solid day of 17 points (6/13 fg 5/10ft), 7 rebounds, 5 blocks, 2 steals, 3 fouls, 3 turnovers. Pretty good numbers considering how liberally they call fouls in summer league.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Saw one half, thought Gray looked like a stiff, Thabo and Tyrus the same as last year (again, disppointed since the other 2nd year lotto picks dominated the SL stiffs, his statline definately did not reflect the actual gameplay to me), liked Jameson, as expected. I liked that Williams guy, but it's only SL, would have to see more


----------



## T-Time (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm telling you, JamesOn is going to be a very good player in years to come. My bold prediction this season is that he will average about 10 ppg.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Aaron Gray= 6 PF in 21 minutes.


My guy is already in midseason form!:biggrin:


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Gray didn't look like a stiff to me. He just didn't see enough minutes. Today wasn't really his day of emphasis. Summer league games always highlight different players at different games.

But Gray tried to run the pick-and-roll, and was able to set pretty hard screens. JamesOn just started gunning a lot of the time Aaron was on the floor, but Gray showed he could be somewhat effective and moved with decent agility on the floor. I think he's going to make it as a third-string backup big, a guy who can step in and defend a little bit more than just his 6 fouls' worth. We'll wait and see if there's more offense from him, but we could use a better point guard to run this summer league team. Barrett isn't doing a great job on the floor right now, and JamesOn was a bit of a black hole, a little overeager to make an impression with his scoring. They should have Thabo run the point with Gray and JamesOn, I think that'd be best.

I think Tyrus will probably calm down a little bit in other games and let the other guys show their stuff. He dominated the ball a lot as well, trying to show that he'd been working on his J (not that pretty yet but this is the time to work on it, for sure).


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

My take from today is that Tyrus leaves much to still be desired on offense, BUT he isn't that far from being an effective player on the offensive side. Him hitting the J's in the 3rd and even his earlier attempts had good form. He had a shot go in and out from the baseline in the 1st. If he adds this, continues to improve his FT%, he can be a 12ppg scorer next year. Think about it - He will definitely get 2-3 putbacks/dunks/alley-oops per game. Thats 6 points. Hit a J or two and get to the line about 5 times. He can definitely average double digits. 

Defensively, theres no need to explain. He does what he does. 

While RAW, I think he has been working at his game. He looks more calm, and is trying out new moves in summer league. That alone, plus chemistry and having less fouls will show Tyrus' impact. One thing is for sure, Tyrus Thomas is a guy you cannot judge strictly by the box-score. His impact and presence is felt throughout the game. 

Whle I still want him to improve much more on offense, I think he is 2 years away from being a damn fine player. I think he has a good chance of becoming that player too. 

Remember we still have August and September for this offseason after Summer Leagues. Luol did not become the Luol we know and love after his rookie year. It took him two years to elevate to his soon to be All-Star status. I see Tyrus progressing the same way.

Baby steps, but if you can walk at the end, thats all that matters.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

theanimal23 said:


> My take from today is that Tyrus leaves much to still be desired on offense, BUT he isn't that far from being an effective player on the offensive side. Him hitting the J's in the 3rd and even his earlier attempts had good form. He had a shot go in and out from the baseline in the 1st. If he adds this, continues to improve his FT%, he can be a 12ppg scorer next year. Think about it - He will definitely get 2-3 putbacks/dunks/alley-oops per game. Thats 6 points. Hit a J or two and get to the line about 5 times. He can definitely average double digits.
> 
> Defensively, theres no need to explain. He does what he does.
> 
> ...


Good post. Is it just me, or did anyone else picture Tyrus' head on a baby's body toddling around here? Photoshop, anyone?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm sure Mr. T is working on it as you speak King J.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## T-Time (Mar 3, 2007)

kulaz3000 said:


>


Did Tyrus really have the big tattoo on his arm last year or is it new?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

T-Time said:


> Did Tyrus really have the big tattoo on his arm last year or is it new?


He did have a totatoo going across his biceps, and i think he just added onto to that during the offseason it seems like.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Those commentators might be right -- The tattoo does make him look bigger


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

Didn't that Kasib Powell guy play for the Bulls? Maybe summer league or preseason one year?


----------



## T-Time (Mar 3, 2007)

Aesop said:


> Didn't that Kasib Powell guy play for the Bulls? Maybe summer league or preseason one year?


yes, in preseason I remember he was one of the last ones to get cut I think last year.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

It's been less than two months since the end of the season for the Bulls so expecting Tyrus to have remade his offensive game is a bit much. Let's see what he looks like when October roles around.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

12 pages for sloppy summer league play...during the summer? :whofarted

Go outside and get some sun people!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think the best thing to take away from this game was that Tyrus WAS THE MAN. He was looking for the damn ball, he wanted it, he acted like the superstar of the team. I can't wait to see Noah in action as well. Thomas looks like he could be poised to lead the league in shotblocking. 

I think he is closer on the offensive end than people think, or can take away from the boxscore. 23 points more accurately represents Tyrus' game tonight imho, because 3 times in situations where he'd normally throw it down, he tried to do lay ins and missed. He just wasn't in a throwing down mood today I guess.


----------



## dougthonus (Jul 18, 2006)

Well I figured out how to record the game for next one, but too late to grab this one  Hopefully Spongeyfungy was on top of it.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

Countdown until Tyrus takes 10 souls(blocks) in a game.


I like Promise Curry too..

...Props on that nickname BTW.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

dougthonus said:


> Well I figured out how to record the game for next one, but too late to grab this one  Hopefully Spongeyfungy was on top of it.


As always, Thanks to the people who give us the Vids/MP3s etc

Man we must be the most hardcore fans on the 'net (Bulls fans)!

:yay:


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> i think they need a bigger funnel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The perfect woman!

Marry me Miz!!!! :greatjob: (although you did omit the dulcet tones of the 80+ refferees' whistles - we'll work on that one!)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

GB said:


> 12 pages for sloppy summer league play...during the summer? :whofarted
> 
> Go outside and get some sun people!


sun? Too hot to be in the sun. LOL


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Didn't see the game, but looks like Tyrus has a good game (hope his little injury isn't serious). 17 pts, 7 boards, 5 blocks...not too shabby. Good to see he's still in shot-blocking form.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

yodurk said:


> Didn't see the game, but looks like Tyrus has a good game (hope his little injury isn't serious). 17 pts, 7 boards, 5 blocks...not too shabby. Good to see he's still in shot-blocking form.


That guy always falls and or gets little bumps and bruises. I think part of his improvement in his game during the offseason is to land on his feet more and avoid getting little injuries. Sometime he just seems out of control and doesn't know where he is on the floor or what he is doing. He doesn't think and just does whatever and ends up on his ***..


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

dougthonus said:


> Well I figured out how to record the game for next one, but too late to grab this one  Hopefully Spongeyfungy was on top of it.


Got any tips? I have been looking for a program that does it, but haven't been able to find a decent one.


----------



## T-Time (Mar 3, 2007)

Tomorrow's predictions...

Tyrus Thomas: 22 points 11 rebounds 5 blocks 2 assists 8/13 fg 6/10 ft

Thabo Sefolosha: 11 points 5 rebounds 3 assists 1 block 2 steals

JamesOn Curry: 15 points 2 rebounds 4 assists

Aaron Gray: 10 points 5 rebounds 3 assists 2 blocks

Those are for the main guys on the team. I think Tyrus continues to dominate like he should. Guys I don't want to sound too much like a Tyrus homer but he's 6'10. He looks taller than what he was last year. If he adds more muscle his post up game will be killa good.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

T-Time, Stop drinking the Tyrus Kool-Aid






















I want some too


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

I must say, the new tats on Tyrus looks awesome and No i dont think he has bulked up significantly as of yet.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

If Tyrus has bulked up, it's not by much. Very little. But what can you expect in 1 - 1 1/2 months?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Exactly how i feel. My comment was more for the fans that seem obsessed about people growing and weight gain during off season. Whether Tyrus looks bigger or taller from strange angled photos etc. 

From the sounds of what he said after todays game, he seemed to be focusings on his mid range and post ups thus far in the off season. Im sure he will continue to work on those things along with weight training closer to training camp.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

"I wish i was as sexy as Tyrus.."


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

And Marty got some court time. :clap: :clap: :clap: Nice to see him playing again.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Is it possible to do the following: Have the rights to Marty but play him in D-League allowing his roster spot to be open for someone else?


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> Is it possible to do the following: Have the rights to Marty but play him in D-League allowing his roster spot to be open for someone else?


I'm not really sure. I guess the last roster spots come down to Gray, Curry, Marty and Barret. I'm not sure we have enough vacant spots for all of them.


----------



## dougthonus (Jul 18, 2006)

> Got any tips? I have been looking for a program that does it, but haven't been able to find a decent one.


I use something called replay AV 8. You have to buy it though. I also haven't used it enough to give it a strong endorsement. It's worked for the few things I've tried it on, but it's had it's kinks. For example to record this stream I had to view the source of the url, find hte actual streaming url and open it in a new window instead of using the magic program to view it. 

When I did that, then my program found it. However, without doing that, it didn't find it automatically. I'm not sure at all if it would record nba league pass broad band or not (which opens in a similar fashion, but you need to be logged in for it to work). 

So while I have no complaints yet, I also haven't used it enough to recommend someone else spend the money on it.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Anyone have that picture of Tyrus blocking Shawne Williams that everyone was crowing about?


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Tyrus' biceps look a little bigger to me though it's nothing drastic.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Thomas is starting to look like Rodman with all the tats on his arms. Will he be dying his hair next?


----------

